# Best Stihl Product



## justtester (May 10, 2015)

Hi, my dad owns a small landscaping company and is asking me to find the best Stihl product (homeowner or commercial) for a blower, trimmer, and edger. Would it be best to get the Kombi system or get dedicated devices for each. (I would also prefer not to have to mix the oil and gas)

Can someone help me?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

For commercial use go with dedicated machines.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

You're also going to be mixing has any way you cut it.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

justtester said:


> (I would also prefer not to have to mix the oil and gas)


Does Stihl use 4 cycle engines?


----------



## elicon (Apr 22, 2007)

GettingBy said:


> Does Stihl use 4 cycle engines?


From Stihl's website: "The award-winning STIHL four-stroke engine that runs on a petrol-oil mix. The STIHL 4-MIX engine thus combines the advantages of a 2-stroke and a 4-stroke."


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I decided for separate. Mainly because if the main unit fails the others still work.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I think I'd want separate items, not the Kombi if i was doing it full time. Kinda like having to disable my skill saw to set up and use the sawzall....

I like Stilhl. Great products, I buy local and the guy i buy from does excellent service on my Stilhl chainsaws and weedeater.


----------



## justtester (May 10, 2015)

Can someone give me a recommendation on specific units?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Just comes down to price. I wanted US made but they were only available in specific models and only got 1 of the 3 I bought US made. 

They are all good machines though. I can't tell any difference between the US made and China made. 
The weed eaters with straight shaft are the ones to get too. The curved shaft is horrible and I returned mine after few weeks using it.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I think the Kombi are good enough to use full time. I might want a full time weedeater, but for the other items, pruner, edger or back up weedeater I would go Kombi.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dedicated tools will allow multiple guys to be working.

Buy the high end, high power equipment.

You will not regret it & it will pay for itself.


----------



## justtester (May 10, 2015)

Can someone give me specific models that are best?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

How can we know that? We don't know what you will be doing. The FS90 is great for weedwhacking and detail work, but if you are clearing acres of brush you want bigger. 

Are you doing things that need bike handles or will a loop handle work. Are you just detailing yards or golf courses.

Do a little research and go talk to your local Stihl dealer. They will set you up. With Stihl, there really are no bad products, you just need the correct size gear for your application.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

justtester said:


> the best Stihl product


Everything they make is pretty good.

But the calendars are the best


----------



## anthonyrulz103 (Nov 12, 2014)

For a dedicated string trimmer, go with the FS 90R. Powerful and lightweight and also pretty quiet. Also has enough torque to put a brush cutting blade on it


----------

